# Moving to new clinic - CRM (in NW8), UCH or Lister



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I would really appreciate some thoughts, advice, opinions re my DH & I's change of clinic.  We have had 2 cycles at Guys (1 abandoned due to poor response, 2nd 3 eggs, 2 fertilised and transferred - BFN   ).  All the way through the TX, I had an extremely bad ear infection and inflated temps and wondered if this could have affected the outcome.  Also, a few days after ET, I had bleeding and wonder if there is a progesterone issue.  To cut a long story short (sorry to go on  ), the last consultant we saw at Guys at the follow-up appt didn't want to suggest a change in the protocol, and seemed a bit laid back and not very pro-active.  He just said, "Call us when you are ready to start your next cycle".  Consequently, we are considering the following clinics, CRM (NW, UCH or Lister (btw, I am 3.  Does anyone have any suggestions, advice or thoughts for me.

Thanks so much and good luck to everyone in your TX.  

Best,

PJ


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

I know UCH adn Lister well and Id go with Marie Wren at Lister for honest and sensible advice. UCH will be cheaper but wast e a lot of time that you don't have. Good luck.


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi AnnaCameron,

Many thanks for your response.  I just wondered what you meant about UCH being a waste of time??  

Hope to hear from you soon.

All the best,

PJ


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

they are NHS based and that is their ethos though they do try to be otherwise. 

they are academically orientated, which is great but we want results not theses. they are not vg with older women. they are good at tech things like the beating the breast cancer gene but few people have that issue. they are old fashioned, being focussed on eg GIFT which i udnertsand is out of favour as a procedure.  

i have noticed friends going through Lister and getting the sort of advice I wish I had had at the start from marie wren - unpalatable perhaps but worth getting. she will be honest with you. not all of the lister people will be but she will. I think she's genuinely motivated. 

good luck xx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for that.  I have ordered their stats, prices and brochure, so will have a look at both. It sounds as though UCL just want to build a body of research, which obviously, is not what we want.  Are they quite personal and focussed, or do you just feel like another specimen.  These things are really important to me (as I'm sure they are for all of us!!!) 

best wishes xx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

no,to be fair UCH is a small clinic so you do get to know people quite quickly. but you want results no? i'd sacrifice a bit of hand holding any day for a child.

for what it's worth, I think UCH receptionsits are appalling. and there's one nurse egenrally reckoned to be from h*** who seems always to be on duty for EC. having said that, when I vommed after mine once, she was a vg actual nurse with me.

*please note the opinions expressed here are personal opinions and do not reflect the opinions of fertility friends


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Planet Janet

Bit late to reply to this thread but I just wanted you to know that I went to the CRM and couldn't fault them. I had low Ovarian Reserves and they didn't mess around seeing how I would respomd to lower drugs and using the 1st go as a test go as many clinic do, they just whacked me on the highest drugs and were amazing. I really didn't think i would ever have kids! I also recommended them to someone on the London thread and they are now 9 weeks pregnant, now obviously they aren't miracle workers but I do believe they treat you as an individual and try their very best.

Cant comment on the others but I wish you loads and loads of luck.

Mac xx


----------



## Ots (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

I too am a patient at CRM. I had my first DE cycle before Christmas and had a chemical pregnancy. I can't fault them either. The consultants are thorough and I feel do their absolute best for you. The nurses are great and the receptionists aren't rejectionists! We have a thread in the Donor eggs board, if you would like to learn more about the clinic and our experience of it.

Ots x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lister are a great clinic and have been back to them 3 times now(all within a yr).they got good stats and are one of the best ones in london.theyre all really nice in there and very helpfull if you need anything answering or doing.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I would recommend Dr Gorgy, his office is at wimpole street, but he does his transfer at CRM
He also specialises in immune treatment, and gets good results


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

would you consider ARGC?
L x


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your advice/thoughts.  We are now at CRM and are about to please G-d, start stimming soon.....

Is there a CRM board one ff?

Best wishes and babydust to all...........


----------



## Ots (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi PlanetJanet, the CRM thread is in Donor sperm/eggs and is titled 'recipients needed at CRM'. Sorry i don't know how to put the link on here.

Please do come and join us. We'd love to have you with us.

Ots x x


----------

